# She cheated on her husband & got with a junkie



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Jeremy Kyle Show Mum, Stop taking drugs or stop Seeing your Grandchildren - YouTube

She ruined her daughter's lives. Utterly horrible. 

This is what happened after her cheating.


----------

